
The $25,000,000,000 Eigenvector:  The Linear Algebra behind Google [pdf] - amichail
http://www.rose-hulman.edu/~bryan/googleFinalVersionFixed.pdf
======
dood
I may be incorrect, but I've been lead to believe pagerank is of minor
importance (relative to it's supposed importance) in google's search
algorithm.

------
rjam
Pretty mathematical paper but very interesting. You can follow it with
elementary linear algebra notions (if you learned them of course ;))

~~~
amichail
It's hard to believe that two PhD students came up with all of this. I think
they got some help from their professors :)

~~~
fk47
I don't think you've been in academia much. Professors just put their names on
things :)

~~~
amichail
Actually I have.

And top notch professors -- such as those at Stanford -- will generally not do
that.

~~~
fk47
And top notch students -- such as those at Stanford -- don't necessarily need
professors to come up with things like this.

It was a joke, by the way.

